#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  چسب مخصوص جهت محافظت ای سی از حرارت موقع مونتاژ

## m-aboli

با سلام
اسم چسب مربوطه و بهترین مارک چی هست؟

----------

*amookhteh*,*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جمشيدا

درود
منظورتان مایع فلکسی هست یا چسب ...?
مايع فلكس باعث خوب پخش شدن حرارت مي شود كه موجب بالا رفتن تحمل گرما توسط قطعات شده و از سوختن آنها جلوگيري ميكند و در کناراين خاصيت مي توان از مايع فلكس به عنوان مایع خنک کننده هم استفاده كرد.
باز منتظر نظرات دیگر همکاران باشید
اطلاعاتی در مورد چسب....
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/93904-...8C%D8%B1%D9%87

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

> با سلام
> اسم چسب مربوطه و بهترین مارک چی هست؟


با سلام به دوست عزیز منظور شما این چسب ها است که باید بگویم مارک خاصی ندارند وفقط بر اساس استفاده ضخامت های متفاوتی دارن 
چسب-نسوز-عرض-2-سانت.jpg

----------

*Anahita008*,*bahramikhah*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## جمشيدا

از این چسب فوق بر روی قطعات اطراف قطعه ای که نیاز به هیتر گرفتن دارد می چسبانند تا در اثر فشار باد هیتر و همچنین گرمای ناشی از هیتر قطعات الکترونیکی دیگر از جای خود کنده نشوند و یا جا به جا نگردند
*********
فکر کنم بهترین مایع برای خنک کردن خود آی سی همان مایع فلکسی میباشد

----------

*javamobira*

----------

